# Can I do Lyft in another state?



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

If I'm driving to another state and I plan on being there for a few weeks, can I do Lyft while I'm there? I was recently in Washington DC, without my car, and I went online just to see what it would say. It didn't seem to have a problem. I didn't wait to see if I get a request.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I specifically asked Lyft about this not to long ago. The answer may or may not help you, but here goes: whatever state you're registered in, you can work exactly 100 miles outside of the border. 101 miles and beyond it'll stop working.

What prompted me to ask? I live in North Carolina, and other drivers I talked to at the airport que were telling me with Uber its a hard shut off if you cross the border (they spoke of VA and SC mostly) yet Lyft drivers said they could go all the way to Myrtle Beach which is in South Carolina and work with no problem.

EDIT: Let me correct myself slightly here. The airport que is where I first _heard_ of this function, working in Charlotte briefly is when I actually contacted Lyft to _confirm_ it, since I got my first scheduled ride there that was taking me into Rock Hill, SC.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

So according to Google Maps that's 180 Mile Drive. I should have left the app running while I was in Washington DC just to see if I got a ping. But at least when I went into online mode it didn't say anything about my location. I would imagine insurance would be a big problem if you got in an accident even if it did go through. But Life's a Gamble especially wish this s*** side Hustle


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I cut out my name and the rep's name, even though the rep's name was probably a fake. But there you go.

180 miles you say, and that's from the instant you leave the border or region?


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Downtown to downtown, so city limits to city limit would be less I suppose. But camt imagine its less than 100 miles.


----------

